# Mbuna food selection!! HELP



## SnookMan88 (May 15, 2011)

Hello i am new to African Cichlids and am not sure what is best to feed them. I am so used to using Rods Food, CycloPeeze, Mysis, Brine, and Nori on my other tanks... What is a good brand of food to get my Africans. David H enlighted me a bit but I was interested in some perticular brands.

EDIT: I have Yellow Labs, Mainganos, 2 small unsexed kenji

Thanks as always,

SnookMan88


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid pellets.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

your gonna need a food with a good base of algae. tetra cichlid crips, hikari (the algae pellets), or an NLS brand algae pellet. any of those will suit your needs. just try not overfeeding any of the above foods. dont wanna get bloat


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a similar question....

I have yellow labs, yellow tail acei, socolofi and demonsani. I've been feeding them the Omega One Super Color Cichlid pellets (small). They seem to love the stuff. But how do you know how much to feed them? Bottle says no more than they can eat in 2 minutes, but it seems like they'll keep eating if I keep feeding them.

Also have a Syndontis Multiplcantus (don't know if I spelled that right), is there anything different I should be putting in the tank for him/her or will he be OK with the left overs (usually aren't). He's doing good, reminds me of a jack russell puppy with all his energy, lol. He always swimming around with the other fish and sucking the walls of the aquarium.

Just got all the fish Thursday night, and they all seem to be doing OK. But I don't want to over/under feed them either.


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

find a base food, one that has everything.
avoid feeding several types of food, boring is good for mbuna

any of these are good, and you would just need to use one any of the following:

NLS cichlid formula - is highly recommended 
Hikara Excel - I use
Omega one Cichlid formula (flake or pellet)
Ocean nutrition - Cichlid Vegi formula (flake or pellet)


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't forget to supplement them with actual veggies too! Zuchini, squash, dandelion greens all winners....avoid things high in oaxalates like broccoli or high in zinc like spinach or with next to no nutrition like lettuce.

I used a combo of NLS and Tetra veggie flake...the algae they always managed to get themselves off the rocks.


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

Nina_b said:


> New Life Spectrum Cichlid pellets.


Yep what she said  best there is. All you need is in this food.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

If I'm stocking with all juvies (mbuna), should I use the NLS Grow formula?

My concern is the fact that it's loaded up with protein, IIRC. Don't want to get bloat.

So I'm not sure if I'm better off feeding the juvies the grow formula or the cichlid formula....or maybe some combination?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the fish are bigger than one inch I'd go with the adult formula.


----------

